# NCAA men's Soccer Cup returns to UCSB



## espola (Apr 19, 2017)

2018 and 2020, and maybe 2019 and 2021 if North Carolina  pisses off NCAA again.

http://www.independent.com/news/2017/apr/19/ucsb-host-ncaa-college-cup-tournaments-2018-and-20/


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 19, 2017)

espola said:


> 2018 and 2020, and maybe 2019 and 2021 if North Carolina  pisses off NCAA again.
> 
> http://www.independent.com/news/2017/apr/19/ucsb-host-ncaa-college-cup-tournaments-2018-and-20/


Do you know where the women's cup will be played over the next few years?


----------

